# Portée médiocre de mes AirPods



## Skibidipapa (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je poste car je ne trouve pas de réponses à mon problème.
Ce week end je me suis procuré les AirPods, seulement voilà la portée est vraiment médiocre, lorsque je suis dans le bus, AirPods aux oreilles et que je met mon iPhone(6) dans ma poche, le son se coupe, même a 40 centimètres dés écouteurs le son ne se diffuse pas pourtant la piste continue d’avancer, si je tiens mon téléphone à 30cm de ma tête et que j’ai le malheure de tourner la tête le son se coupe à nouveau et reprend lorsque que je rapproche ma tête à - de 20cm du téléphone. Même problème quand je marche dans la rue. En revanche chez moi je rencontre pas (moins) se problème auriez vous des ides sur le soucis.

Merci


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2018)

Perso, j'ai des coupures, mais c'est lorsque je laisse l'iPhone dans mon bureau et que je change de pièce, pas quand l'appareil est sur moi. Du coup, je pense qu'il y a un souci.


----------



## Insorior (30 Janvier 2018)

Est-ce que l'iPhone est en bon état ? La portée bluetooth des iPhone 6 n'est pas terrible mais elle devient médiocre quand ils sont cabossés.

Juste une piste  sinon, tu peux les amener au Genius Bar, ils diagnostiqueront facilement si le soucis vient du téléphone ou des écouteurs


----------



## Soufiane93200 (2 Septembre 2018)

J'ai le même problème, comment je peux faire pour régler ça? J'ai acheté mes écouteurs aujourd'hui, le prix est astronomique et j'ai le même problème que toi j'arrive même pas à mettre le téléphone dans ma poche, comment ça se fait?


----------



## Nabil Zoo (16 Septembre 2018)

J’ai le même problème avec les appareils Bluetooth en plus de mes airpods c’est assez embêtent. J’ai un iPhone 6 16 Go j’avais pas ce pb quand j’ai eu mon iPhone. Avez vous résolu ce problème ? Des solutions seraient vraiment utile merci les amis!


----------



## Kamisama (11 Décembre 2018)

J’ai demandé à un Apple store , ils sont dit que la portée Bluetooth des iPhones 6 n’est pas si fameux que ça donc c’est normal que les airpods se coupe à cause de l’iPhone 6


----------

